
The leap second: Because our clocks are more accurate than the Earth - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/the-leap-second-because-our-clocks-are-more-accurate-than-the-earth/
======
em3rgent0rdr
great article. I'm opposed to the leap second because it likely will cause
many bugs in computer systems. Our ancestors will probably be living on other
planets (or will figure out a better time system), so who cares if their high
noon doesn't match up with the zenith (heck it doesn't even except for one
line of longitude for each time zone).

